# Solar on my bug out location



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Will start next month to build my bug out location house. The place is not too big but big enough to actually stay permanently. Part of the roof is directed in the optimal direction and slope for solar. Initially the house will be used in some weekends but not permanently occupied. Further, we are there also connected to the grid and buy back by the government isn't supported so no financial gain. The solar is just in case there is no more power. Actually, I am not that afraid of EMP as I believe I live in Asia and don't expect a nuclear attack. Also I believe a solar flare isn't that likely (I might all be wrong though). I am more afraid of a total economic breakdown which will have impact on daily live including less reliable or no electricity.

My question is, based on the above, should I directly get solar installed? If so, should I keep it all turned of to spare the batteries? I assume batteries don't last for ever. Do they get less good by the charging / de-charging process?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Dirk


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Theirs a few good questions. I don't know for sure But I can tell you how I do it.
I keep the batteries full and everything at an idle. So to speak


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Batteries that never see a deep discharge can last for years so long as the charger is smart enough to turn itself off, go into a float charge mode so that it can turn back on when needed


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Will start next month to build my bug out location house. The place is not too big but big enough to actually stay permanently. Part of the roof is directed in the optimal direction and slope for solar. Initially the house will be used in some weekends but not permanently occupied. Further, we are there also connected to the grid and buy back by the government isn't supported so no financial gain. The solar is just in case there is no more power. Actually, I am not that afraid of EMP as I believe I live in Asia and don't expect a nuclear attack. Also I believe a solar flare isn't that likely (I might all be wrong though). I am more afraid of a total economic breakdown which will have impact on daily live including less reliable or no electricity.
> 
> My question is, based on the above, should I directly get solar installed? If so, should I keep it all turned of to spare the batteries? I assume batteries don't last for ever. Do they get less good by the charging / de-charging process?
> 
> ...


I agree with you %100 but I think that even if the grid stays up no one will be able to pay for it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I usually just disconnect the batteries out at my BOL when I leave and reconnect when I get back out there. unless I am going to be back in week or less. usually over time more so in colder weather the batteries loose a bit but charge up fast.
I don't just run solar I also have a wind turbine (not real big like 400 watt that will produce about 35 or so KW a month) to add to the set up.
usually I flip the main breaker in the cabin and disconnect the main hot wire to the batt's then when I get back out there hook it back up and before I flip the main in the cabin I run a small generator like 2500 watt for a bit to make sure the bats are charged up and so i can check them and the system to make sure it is all ok +give me some power to run stuff for a few hours.
as far as sparing the batteries the ones used for this type of set up actually last longer running them almost empty then charging them back up cause that is what they are designed to do -but I worry about other crap like the charge controller breaking and frying the batteries or theft more than anything. I do try and keep it all as simple as possible for my own sake. some people use a trickle charger that keeps the system full until needed I used to but one winter after a deep freeze and snow storm the batteries were drained when I got there so I just disconnect and run the generator for a bit now. I would also like to point out that we have very minimum electrical needs out there just for lights movie night and phone tablets laptops n stuff. all heat and cooking is wood fired


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just some more information. I live in Thailand thus it is rather hot (between 75 and 100 F). So I can imagine that has some impact on the batteries. I expect to be about 1 time per month there for the weekend. Finally, I plan to move there in about 3 years from now except if shtf before that. 
There is on average 5.3 full sun hours per day. This is rather constant over the whole year. In the rainy season a little less but it only rains a 2 or 3 hours per day then.
So best is to have them full and disconnect when leaving for a long time.
I am not that afraid that it will be stolen. The place is a rather safe place. the panels will be on top of the second floor. Batteries and equipment will be properly locked up.

Have 5 times 300 watt panels in mind which would generate per day close to 8kwh. Still working on the number of batteries.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

If you have a good regulator it won't over charge the batteries so I would leave them connected. OTOH if you are there every month they won't self-discharge much anyway.

Still I think leave them connected as I can think of no reason not to. A full battery is a happy battery.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

graynomad said:


> If you have a good regulator it won't over charge the batteries so I would leave them connected. OTOH if you are there every month they won't self-discharge much anyway.
> 
> Still I think leave them connected as I can think of no reason not to. A full battery is a happy battery.


Hey Graynomad!

How's it goin' youngman? Any good pics to share with us?

I took this the other day of my Aussie Cattle Dog, she ain't wasting energy just to eat! You Aussies got it figgerd out.

View attachment 12186


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I don't stand up to eat either 

Still slogging away on the container house, we moved into it a few weeks ago, it's fully functional but not finished fitout wise. I would leave it at that but 'er indoors wants to enter it in House & Garden (just kidding, but you'd think so the way she wants things to look). I'm pretty much over it now though, want to move onto other pursuits, like finishing the workshop









and then spending more time shooting, blacksmithing and building a series of trails around the land. And, despite what I tell myself, I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

graynomad said:


> Yeah I don't stand up to eat either
> 
> Still slogging away on the container house, we moved into it a few weeks ago, it's fully functional but not finished fitout wise. I would leave it at that but 'er indoors wants to enter it in House & Garden (just kidding, but you'd think so the way she wants things to look). I'm pretty much over it now though, want to move onto other pursuits, like finishing the workshop
> 
> ...


Bonzer! That's a Ripper. :joyous:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dirk said:


> I am more afraid of a total economic breakdown which will have impact on daily live including less reliable or no electricity.


I am going to expand on this because I have the same concern... I think I will do it in a new thread "Economic Collapse and the power grid"


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi All, thanks for the ideas. Getting there. The construction of the BOL is postponed with 2 weeks. So will be there in two weeks from now for the first pole.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Deep cycle batteries start aging on the date of manufacture even if no acid/water is in them. Having said that a fully charged battery that is used occasionally and not overly drained (under 50% or 12.1v resting voltage) will last for many years Draining a battery under 50% over and over will cut it's life roughly in half. Personally I try to drain my batteries less than 30 or 40%% (12.3v - 12.2v resting voltage) to protect their life but on rare occasions I've drained them below 20% (11.7v resting voltage). At the same time a battery that is kept at 100% charge for months and years will also lose some of it's capacity so you want to drain the battery at least 20% (12.5 resting voltage) every month or so to maximize life.

Using battery voltages isn't the most accurate way to measure it's state of charge but it's fast and easy. To measure resting voltage let the battery sit unused and uncharged for at least 30 minutes before testing.

A useful document http://modernsurvivalblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/battery-state-of-charge.jpg

A useful document http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...ries.pdf/RK=0/RS=QVVIu9X7EsTqM9Q7VScyiFbEyvg-


----------

